# inside tire wear



## crashedcdo (Apr 11, 2003)

my girlfriend has a 95 sentra GXE, and getting really bad tire wear on the inside. looking at the car from the front, it has really bad negative camber. 

suspension is stock, has 15" rims with low pros. 

is it control arm bushings?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

15" rims with low profile tires? Better check that rolling diameter to make sure its near stock.

Otherwise, get an alignment.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

crashedcdo said:


> *my girlfriend has a 95 sentra GXE, and getting really bad tire wear on the inside. looking at the car from the front, it has really bad negative camber.
> 
> suspension is stock, has 15" rims with low pros.
> 
> is it control arm bushings? *


Control arm bushings or it just needs an alignment. You can get a little camber adjustment out of the 2 bottom strut bolts.


----------

